# E106- going round in circles



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

My husband and I have been trying to obtain E106s for the last 10 weeks and are going round in circles. We are both under retirement age. I am on long-term invalidity and disability benefits. My husband gave up full-time work on 25th April and is going to work as self-employed. At the moment he only has one week per month's work in the UK.

He filled in a form asking for an E106 and was told by HMRC yesterday that he can't have an it because his tax liability no longer lies in the UK but surely that's wrong? I thought it was based on previous National Insurance contributions, not future tax liability. Can anyone help us here as I am totally confused.


----------



## rivonia (Jun 26, 2008)

Not sure where you actually live, but we applied for our E106 after we moved to Cyprus in May 2004. It was based on our NI contributions up to 5 April 2004. Usually recommend private health cover to people who move out here for the irst year if you can afford it. If you work in Cyprus you will pay social insurance which makes you eligible for treatment at the General Hospital.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

We live in Cyprus now, in the Larnaka area. We started trying to get these E106s before we left the UK.

I don't think private health insurance is an option for us as we both have pre-existing medical conditions. 

My husband can't get a social insurance number until we can register as resident and we can't do that without E106s. We have our EHIC cards and I have used mine to obtain treatment at Larnaka hospital, but Larnaka immigration won't accept these to register as resident.


----------



## rivonia (Jun 26, 2008)

When I came to Cyprus I went to Immigration and they accepted my application on criteria other than E106 which I did not have at the time eg if you own a propertyrent a property you provide the contract, proof of income/savings to be able to live in Cyprus for one year. I appreciate that was 2004 and a lot has changed. The E106 was only applicable when I went to Paphos General Hospital to register.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Interesting! Thank you

I wonder if different immigration offices work on a variety of rules! I have heard that, unlike Larnaka, Paralimni will accept an EHIC card as evidence of health insurance.


----------



## jeffrey Streets (Dec 17, 2007)

*Website*

May I suggest you all go onto the website and enter "E106 Forms UK" and browse because new rules have been brought in as of 2008.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

I could be mistaken but I think we got our E106's via the DWP not the HMRC.


----------



## jeffrey Streets (Dec 17, 2007)

*Website that may help*

Healthcare in Cyprus


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Thank you Jeffrey. Those two websites have been very useful. 

We filled in one of the forms to determine my Husband's tax status that your search pulls up. I will try ringing the Pensions Service on Monday to see if that works!


----------



## Glamorous Gran (Jun 12, 2008)

Babs,

You may be able to advise me.
The apartment we are renting in Mackenzie doesn't have a pool but the apartment block across the road does and when my husband took on the lease the landlady said we couls use the pool across the road. The entrance is always locked so we don't have a pool to use and my husband and son are regretting choosing this apartment because of not having a pool. Do you have any suggestions, would it be frowned on to use a pool in another block, are their any public pools? Although we are close to the beach sometimes a pool is preferable.
our adress is Tous Hane 44, Actaion Court A, Larnaca 6027, you may know where that is, I'm moving out on Saturday and getting excited and nervous about what my new life will be like.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi good to hear from you. Good luck with your move on Saturday. If you send me a private message via this site I will give you contact details and we can talk off line. 

Under Cyprus and EU legislation private pools that have no lifeguard have to be locked and secured and only the residents can use them, otherwise they become public pools and subject to a whole raft of new rules and regulations. If the landlady has made an arrangement with the owners of the pool across the road then I suggest your husband asks her to introduce him (and the family) to the owner so that you can get access to their pool.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jamesblake said:


> Recently i was transfered to Cyprus to maintain new branch office of our company and i'm totally new to Cyprus want some help from u dude.
> ===================================
> jamesblake
> WideCircles



James dont y ou know people get put into straight jackets for talking to themselves


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jamesblake said:


> Hi dudes of this community.Pls help me as i'm a software professional,recently being transfered to our new branch in Cyprus but the problem is that i'm new to Cyprus.Could u pls help me?
> ==========================
> james blake
> WideCircles


Hi James

Welcome to the forum
May I suggest you start your own thread rather than use someone elses, and also I cant't pm you but please remove the GlobalInternetMarketing link from your posts as it seems its not your own personal web site

Many thanks


----------

